# Bobbin Thread



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone buy their bobbin on a cone and make their own bobbins for embroidering?

And what type of thread do you buy if you do?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i used to. it is cheaper than pre-wound ones but takes time to do. if you have the extra time and extra metal bobbins that is the way to go. to me now the pre-wound ones make more sense.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I want to save money and right now I have time that I could do 10 or 20 at a time and be able to run the machine all week. I just bought 20 about a week ago and I'm on my last 3.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

buehrle said:


> i used to. it is cheaper than pre-wound ones but takes time to do. if you have the extra time and extra metal bobbins that is the way to go. to me now the pre-wound ones make more sense.


What thread would you recommend?


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

The prewound ones are not that expensive. If you buy them from an embroidery supplier they are approx. .30 each. It sounds like you are buying them retail. You need to get a box of 144. They range in price from 30.00 to 40.00 or so. Prewounds have much better tension and consistency than winding your own. A small price to pay for trouble free embroidery. I myself prefer the magna glide magnetic bobbins.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I use madeira burmilon 200 (BURMILON 200)

Jacob


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have wound my own but found that the tension wasn't consistent like it is with the pre-wound bobbins. And, it didn't seem to put has much thread on the bobbin as the pre-wound.
It is worth the extra money to buy pre-wound. I use Magna-Glide with great success.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Sharonsews said:


> The prewound ones are not that expensive. If you buy them from an embroidery supplier they are approx. .30 each. It sounds like you are buying them retail. You need to get a box of 144. They range in price from 30.00 to 40.00 or so. Prewounds have much better tension and consistency than winding your own. A small price to pay for trouble free embroidery. I myself prefer the magna glide magnetic bobbins.


I know they are cheap from wholesaler. I'm just trying to see which way would be better by asking those that have wound their own.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

what brand of pre-wound do you recommend?


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

I personally like the magna-glide magnetic bobbins. Ever since I started using them I have not had any tension issues. For regular prewounds Coats are the favorite of most. Madeira also has a cardboard sided bobbin that has a magnet not as strong as the others on one side. Those sew very well also.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Jane, go with the magna glide bobbins. I have been stitching for several years, started with a home based machine and progressed to commercial machines. I too, was concerned with costs in the beginning and thought it would be more economical to wind my own bobbins...end result is not consistent tension in your stitching. You want quality stitching and self wound bobbins dont always produce consistent stitching. Ruining one garment could cover the cost difference in self wound vs. magna glide bobbins. Just my opinion 

Happy Stitching,
Kim


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use NEB's now. I have used Coats and was think of getting them in bulk. I don't like NEB's, they give me trouble. Coat's seem to run out fast, but they stitch better.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I like madeira! never had a bad experience with it! my upper thread is madeira too!

Jacob.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use Fufu for my upper. I love it. I was using Robison-Anton, but I had too many breakage with that brand.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I, too, love the magna-glides. I have used the Coats and the NEBs in the past. What I have found with the magna-glides, other than the great tensions and headache free bobbins, is that they leave very little residue in the hook area. The other ones left quite a bit of "fluff and stuff" in a short amount of time.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay I see a lot of people use magna-glide. Where can I buy them at wholesale?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Okay I see a lot of people use magna-glide. Where can I buy them at wholesale?


You can buy them directly from the manufacturer - Fil-Tec.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

I have used the same bobbins for 15 years. Coats *spun* polyester, spun, because it keeps the bobbin cases clean (if you use any kind of "Bonded" bobbins you will get a build up of dust and other material that tends to cause the bobbin spring to stay open). If you look at spun polyester with a magnifing glass you will see fibers sticking out, these fibers will actually keep the bobbin clean. You can buy them by the gross for about $18.00 per gross when you buy by the case. I get mine from Komar (a distributor for Coats American).


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Is Magna-Glide their best bobbin? I see they have 2 more.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good needle?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Is Magna-Glide their best bobbin? I see they have 2 more.


All of their bobbins are good. Magna-glide is top of the line.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Does anyone know of a good needle?


I like Schmetz needles the best.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I found a place that sell magna-glides. Now I need to find the needle on line.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Which is better sharp or ball point needles? I'm using inspira embroidery 130/705 H-E 90 now. I have been asking these questions because I'm looking to buy all of my things wholesale. I need them in bulk and would also like to greater my profit.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> I found a place that sell magna-glides. Now I need to find the needle on line.


Groz-Beckert needles and Organ needles are good also. So buy whichever brand is offered where you are getting the magna-glide bobbins.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Which is better sharp or ball point needles? I'm using inspira embroidery 130/705 H-E 90 now. I have been asking these questions because I'm looking to buy all of my things wholesale. I need them in bulk and would also like to greater my profit.


You need both ball point and sharp. Some suppliers offer a sample pack of needles in different types and sizes and that is a good way to learn which needles work best for you. Try before you invest in a large quantity of needles. My Barudan and my Bernina are particular about what I use and I bet your machine will be too.


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like you have a Brother PR. If so you don't have a choice between sharp and ball point needles unless they have recently started making them. Magna Glide bobbins are pretty close in price every where. Wholesale for a lot of items has no meaning. You need to spend a lot of time learning to use your machine. Go to local goodwill store and buy some cheap items to practice on. You will most likely have some problems. Everyone does. It looks simple but it is full of surprises.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

themartaman said:


> Sounds like you have a Brother PR. If so you don't have a choice between sharp and ball point needles unless they have recently started making them.



Hi larry,

Groz beckert has ball-point needles and sharp needles, I use them for my pr-620.

Jacob.


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

They are made for single needle home machines. Do not have the thicker shank of Organ and Schmetz. You can use them but not as strong. I use the Titanium needles for a few things.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I do have a Brother Pr and I've had it almost a year now. I'm always learning new things. I think I will go with the organ needles. The same place sells the magna-glides. 

Thank you all for the up.


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

This is a great yahoo group for the PR machines.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PR600-EmbPro_Machines/messages
There are members with brother and babylock versions and some have commercial machines also.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Larry is right, that is a great group!

Here is another group (not so active as the group Larry posted) but just nice to snoop around.
PR600-EMB6Help : PR600-EMB6 Help

Jacob


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

I am on both.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I joined last night.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does it matter if the shank of a needle is flat or round?


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

You have to use which ever is for your machine. Not interchangeable.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Does it matter if the shank of a needle is flat or round?


Flat shank is typically a home machine. Round shank is commercial machine.

I've never seen it any other way.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, thx. Now I need a good stabilizer. I think I will be getting all that we talked about in this thread here AllStitch Embroidery Supplies - Your Discount Embroidery Supply Source


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, thx. Now I need a good stabilizer. I think I will be getting all that we talked about in this thread here AllStitch Embroidery Supplies - Your Discount Embroidery Supply Source . They have everything I will need and all that was recommended to me.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I only use pre wound, time is money.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got back from a week long bike rally. I ordered the Magna-Glides yesterday and they should come tomorrow. I also got a 100 pack of needles. I can't wait to try out the bobbins.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

You will like them I like them because you don't waist any thread. I wish I could get them in color.


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

Ruby,

You can get them in colors now. They are called Magna-Glide Delights. Check it out here.
Magna-Glide Delights


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't know if I would need colors, but that would be nice. I may need black, but right now white is good.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Sharon, I make baby items and I do reversibel some times and the same color thread would be greats


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Thanks Sharon, I make baby items and I do reversibel some times and the same color thread would be greats


That is a good idea for what you do. I like that. There's not much of a need for that with biker stuff.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you make patches that is what I need to learn how to do?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Do you make patches that is what I need to learn how to do?


Yes I do. What'cha want to know?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

My son wants son for a shirt, because his son will be getting sponsor and he want me to make the patches for each sponsor. I all ready have an old design with different shapes and I think I can just hoop the fabric and put the outter rim what ever color he wants it. Does that make sense to you or am I way off. LOL


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> My son wants son for a shirt, because his son will be getting sponsor and he want me to make the patches for each sponsor. I all ready have an old design with different shapes and I think I can just hoop the fabric and put the outter rim what ever color he wants it. Does that make sense to you or am I way off. LOL


Are you going to do the edge in a satin stitch? That would be best. The inside of the patch should be done in what ever program you use, combined with the outer edge or patch outline (shape) before you send it to the machine.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess, after reading from the embroidery library site I see there are different ways to do it, they used some type of glue, but that didn't sound like what I need I want the easiest way possible. I figured to have glue put on the fabric and then stitch it out. the design, how should I do it being I have never done this before.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I also thought about making the design and then serging around it with a roll hem my serger does a great roll hem, or is that to much trouble.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks to all of you. The magna-glides work great. I have had no bobbin issues yet. I love these. I also got me some organ needles.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the organ needles also.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay I've been using the needles and bobbins and I have to say that these Mag-na Glides are freakin great. The Organs are good too. But I have no more afro in my bobbin holder. I'm happy. Plus no bobbin issues at all. Fil-Tec is right on the money. I thank you all that told me about them.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

great, stitch away!


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe you should try some Robison-Anton Bobbins you can get a box of 100 for about $30. There thread is great as well they have 450 stock colors including standard pms colors


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use some R/A thread, but the Mag-na Glides are cheaper by the box bobbins and they are great. I've tried NEB and Coats. Niether can do what these Mag-na bobbins are doing. Not 1 bobbin issue yet.


----------

